# BJ Needs Help



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

I need some help trying to come up with a way to cut some plywood/MDF (3/4" x 2'x 4' ) I need to rip it and come up with 60 deg. joint, maybe someone on the forum has done that ( see below what I'm trying to do I can do it on the table saw/chop saw/band saw but not more than a 4" to 6" tall part....

BUT I don't want the end grain to show on the plywood .., two 30 deg. cuts would do it ..
Just like using 45 deg. cuts on a Flag box but it's just not true...see pictures below..all 3 parts must be all cut the same way and must be the same unlike the normal US flag case.

I also tried a router bit but can't find one that tall to do the job ( 1 1/4" min. )

I guess I could make a ramp jig but that would be just a bit tricky because it's 2ft.wide and 4ft.long plus it will remove the sharp edge at the end of the pass.. 
It's going to be a display case on a lazy susan turn table if I can get it done ( for Cary-Toys equipment)

The only way I can think of is the small drawing below.. 
But it will take a start and stop and reclamp because it's 4ft. long..  that's the tricky part...

THANKS

=====


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ....

Not sure I fully understand the question, but from what I think you are trying to do could be achieved with a circulkar saw and saw guide. Make yourself a rip guide of proper length needed and then set your circular saw at the proper angle.

HTH


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

Thanks, the angle is the problem most saws can't go more that 45 deg. 

see snapshots ..


=========


Bob said:


> BJ....
> 
> Not sure I fully understand the question, but from what I think you are trying to do could be achieved with a circulkar saw and saw guide. Make yourself a rip guide of proper length needed and then set your circular saw at the proper angle.
> 
> HTH


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Could you bevel the guide 15 degrees and the saw at 45?

Just stabbing in the dark trying to help


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Bob J.
I believe Bob Rosendahl did a top to a chest with two ramps that way. I don't recall the episode, except that the sides of the cabinet had an enormous amount of box joints cut into them. I know this is not much help, but if my gray matter recalls the episode, I'll get back to you. I remember it was when they were using PC routers.
Joe Z.


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Bj

Not sure if this is the answer, but I would attempt to mount a router on a 30 degree plane, by building a new base plate jig or fixture that is angled at 30 degrees, that you could clamp to a solid surface.

Once set up it would be just a matter of raising the stock to the appropiate height and run past a protruding bottom cutting router bit, similar to what you would do on a table saw.

or

Build a 30 degree table support which would clamp on top of your horizontal router table allowing you to make a 60 degree cut ??

Just a thought,

 Ric


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi BJ: Could you use a regular skill type saw set at 30 degrees, and guide it with a fence or a straight edge? It would be faster and no jig to build. Woodnut65


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys

for all the tips, this is a nasty one, the mass of the stock makes it hard...(2' x 4' long) 
I even got under the table saw to see if I could rework it to make it go to 30 deg. no way..so easy but yet so hard 
I have a panel saw jig for the table saw but the mass is just to much..to run it true all the way down on the 4ft...pass.. 

I'm thinking about ripping some stock and tacking it to the stock but that's not to safe..
after all it's just a wood project not worth a trip to the hospital ...  to put parts back on...

===

=======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Woodnut65

Thanks

I don't have a saw that will let me set it at 30 deg. the max it 45 deg. and sometimes just a bit more on most saws.. 


============

=====


Woodnut65 said:


> Hi BJ: Could you use a regular skill type saw set at 30 degrees, and guide it with a fence or a straight edge? It would be faster and no jig to build. Woodnut65


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

BJ
I assume your TS is a left tilt...
I'm a dare devil, and this is what I would try... if I interpret the problem correctly.
Set the TS at 30 degrees, put the fence on the left side (hope it can be done, but I'm sure you will Jerry rig something) and run the panel through, CAREFULLY. I know this is trapping the wood between the fence and the blade, but maybe taking a tiny bit off at a time, the blade will never balk. (assume you have plenty of finger boards or whatever.)
Grab a good football helmet with face guard and if it blows, let her blow. Use a 6 ft push stick ! <grin>
steveo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks steveo

see below

Here's one that will blow your mine 22 1/2 deg. is no big deal on the table saw  but not 30 deg. or to say 60deg.


=====



steveo said:


> BJ
> I assume your TS is a left tilt...
> I'm a dare devil, and this is what I would try... if I interpret the problem correctly.
> Set the TS at 30 degrees, put the fence on the left side (hope it can be done, but I'm sure you will Jerry rig something) and run the panel through, CAREFULLY. I know this is trapping the wood between the fence and the blade, but maybe taking a tiny bit off at a time, the blade will never balk. (assume you have plenty of finger boards or whatever.)
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to All for the tips

I got it done 

I used my old buddy the DeWalt radio (radial ) arm saw, I forgot it could do a rip at 2 deg. if needed easy because the motor head can turn and pitch... a true X,Y,Z saw.

Thanks again


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks steveo
> 
> see below
> 
> ...


The finger is quicker than the old timer's mind. I meant 30 degrees from vertical !! Glad you got it done... my RAS is not that accurate and have to tune it frequently, very frequently. But its the only thing around to slice 4x4 fence posts in one pass.......... need any more of those apples ?... only a few more shopping days left till they get covered with leaves and then snow.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI steveo

Thanks, I got the old DeWalt/Back Decker RAS about 40 years ago, it's one of the items that I have keep all this time, it's very accurate but does scream now and then ,today was the 1st time I blew all the saw dust out of the motor that may be why it did scream now and then.. 

apples are doing fine  all over the shop..but thanks for asking, Bob said they didn't work for him , I guess the spiders are a bit bigger in GA..
He said they where taking naps on them   LOL I have seen the spiders in GA and they could walk off with most of the apples..or a small dog or cat..

My RAS is like a old freind, you forget about them now and then ..but sometimes something comes up and makes you recall why you got it the 1st.place..

I has a very spec. table top on it the only one that I know about with the extra miter arms on it..  great for making picture frames,etc.

===





==========



steveo said:


> The finger is quicker than the old timer's mind. I meant 30 degrees from vertical !! Glad you got it done... my RAS is not that accurate and have to tune it frequently, very frequently. But its the only thing around to slice 4x4 fence posts in one pass.......... need any more of those apples ?... only a few more shopping days left till they get covered with leaves and then snow.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Bj, I purposely kept out of this one knowing that you would come up with an answer. I know that your radial arm saw sounds like sweet music coming from a RADIO, but I'm glad that you are no longer confusing the newcomers!


----------

